# What is considered rare?



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a question are red and black bettas rare? I know this is an odd question but i recently saw one at petco that was a CT.... Was he rare?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope.. My guy is red and black. He does have some iridescence but I've seen plenty without too.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think they are rare. I have seen a few here and there.

Green (I mean bright vibrant green) bettas are so rare, I don't there is a completely green one in existence. If there is a green betta, I hope he/ she isn't living in one of those small betta tanks.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your not going to see a green betta at a petstore. Even the Thai and US fish breeders who are breeding on massive scales would pull a fish like that out of their pet store shipments... although someone on my dog forum found a male giant PK at a petstore.. so I guess you never know.


----------



## iluvflair (Feb 15, 2010)

I found one that was charcoal AND red at a specialty breeder's. And my Flair is a sort of reddish-orange.
So wait, the breeders sell all the prettier/more finely bred ones online and send all the less special-looking bettas to stores? Maybe that's just business, but it doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most of the fish at petstores come from fish mills... people who breed fish on a large scale for the purpose of sending them to pet stores. There is a major on in Wisconsin or Minnesota.. something like that. And the others are in asia.. Thailand, Indonesia, etc.

Hobbyist breeders who are breeding for form an figure don't let their fish go to pet stores unless they have an arrangement worked out with a local store.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

White opaques and fertile melano females.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Aside from green and such, I've heard that pure black bettas are rare. Is this true?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

IDK...
I thought white was rare when I first saw one...
WRONG!!!!
I have seen & owned a red (I still do. Have fun in 2.5 gallons lucky!)
THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------

